# Sunroof problem 98 Altima



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, I have a 98 Altima GLE with OEM sunroof. Today, I closed my roof from the tilt position and was going to re-open in the slide mode. After it closed from tilt/open, the roof just died. My question. Could the switch, fuse or motor just crap out? I was looking for the sunroof fuse but it is not labeled. The PW+PDL all work fine. When I press the sunroof button, I hear a light click. ANybody have an idea what it could be or which fuse it may be? Or, do I need a new motor? If a new motor, do you need to take the entire headliner down? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

well for one thing if you have your owners manual,there is a picture of how you can open and close it without the swith,under the maplight plastic(pops off easily) there is a screw that you turn to manually close or open the sunroof,mine got stuck once because an ink pen was in the track when i bought the car-WTF,anyway when you do get it open-lube the track really good,they dry out and actually get stuck and wont open,there is a sunroof fuse i will look it up and let you know


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sunroof*

Thanks for the info.
After a couple of days, my sunroof is opening/closing without any problems. It is very odd, but works. Thanks.


----------

